# Black egg donors in Europe



## pjackie (May 16, 2011)

Does anyone know of the IVI clinic in Valencia?  Also does anyone have any advice on black egg donors in Europe and which clinics they are more readily available at?  I am nearing 44 with several miscarriages and a baby loss - I am not infertile but I worry that I can't carry to full term and my eggs are past it.  Anyone out there with some hope.


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

HI Pjackie, and welcome to this site

In case you have not yet found it, there is a section of the site which covers treatment abroad - here's the link to the Spain pages http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=356.0 I'm sure people there can tell you about IVI.

As regards asking about black egg donors, you may like to try the donor egg/sperm area. I recall discussions about this come up from time to time there.

Wishing you all the best with your TX journey and for a successful outcome
EG x


----------

